# Simply Soft?



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Never used Caron Simply Soft but it is now widely available in the UK with what look like some lovely vibrant colours. Is it indeed simply soft - what is your experience of this yarn please? So hard to choose online when sooo spoilt for choice these days! Would love to have your opinion please.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I like it for the softness and colors. but it gives off fluff while knitting so that it is left on garment.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Never used Caron Simply Soft but it is now widely available in the UK with what look like some lovely vibrant colours. Is it indeed simply soft - what is your experience of this yarn please? So hard to choose online when sooo spoilt for choice these days! Would love to have your opinion please.


I use it a lot. Wonderful soft hand, works up well, washes well, and lasts forever.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I love Caron Simply Soft. It is very soft to work with and washes up nicely. I've used it for afghans, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't work very well for something that requires a stiff fabric such as when making toys.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I have used it for many things. I like it for the easy care, colors, and it is soft. I think you should try it and judge for yourself as we all have different opinions.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

I've used this for many projects. One of the moebious cowls I did in a soft ivory using the Cat Bordhi pattern and used the I-cord bind off. It was beautiful! Stitch patterns show up exceptionally. I usually stock up when my local store has this on sale as I use this for a lot of gifts I make.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hate it. It splits, hangs like a rag, and is much thinner than any other WW I have used. Yes, it has pretty colors. My opinion only.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have used it to make a blanket for my MIL. It turned out well. I bought more to make hats for cancer patients due to its softness. It works up well.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> I have used it for many things. I like it for the easy care, colors, and it is soft. I think you should try it and judge for yourself as we all have different opinions.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

A lot of people here complain that it splits, but I've used it a lot for baby things and never have a problem with it. Maybe it's the type of needle used? I usually use wood or bamboo, fairly fine point.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I enjoy using it and have used it for quite a few items. There aren't many yarns that do not have some things that various people object to when using them. If I were you I would purchase just one skein and make something small to test the yarn for your personal information.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Depends on what you're making with it. When crocheting, I didn't have a problem with splitting but knitting with it may be an entirely different story.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use it a lot. It is softer that other worsted. Splits when you work with it, and does have a fuzz.

I like it for baby things, but it doesn't have much body for other garments.

Will make a soft baby blanket, but not great for other afghans,


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I use it regularly for children's clothes. Because of the tendency to split, it works best in stockinette or garter where there are no long spans of yarn left to catch on things. I would not use it for a drop stitch project. Have not had a problem with knots, or yarn barf.

Terrific colors and it drapes beautifully. The diameter is one of the smaller worsted so be sure to do a swatch to see how it knits up for you. I start my swatch with a #7 needle.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

past said:


> I love Caron Simply Soft. It is very soft to work with and washes up nicely. I've used it for afghans, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't work very well for something that requires a stiff fabric such as when making toys.


I agree


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Caron Simply Soft is a very soft yarn. I like it for making baby things. I am presently knitting a utilitarian (very plain) shawl and love the feel and weight of it.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I have made several baby items with Simply Soft and have been very pleased- not sure if it would hold its shape on adult garments.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all my your input, guess I just need to try it for myself as suggested. Now's my chance as it's on special with 20% off! A colleague wants a purple/black colourway of this cowl and is allergic to wool and I thought the black/magenta might work for her.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

It will be great for the cowl. Very soft and snuggly.


beanscene said:


> Thanks for all my your input, guess I just need to try it for myself as suggested. Now's my chance as it's on special with 20% off! A colleague wants a purple/black colourway of this cowl and is allergic to wool and I thought the black/magenta might work for her.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I love simply soft. Nice to work with and wonderful colors.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been using Caron Simply Soft Light a lot this summer. It was so much softer than the Simply Soft and I am in love with the blue shade called Riviera. I used it for the items below.

I was frustrated with splitting in the beginning but it's not an issue anymore. I think I probably subconsciously adjusted my technique to avoid splitting...if that makes sense.

I am anxiously waiting for Lionbrand's new Modern Baby yarn to show up at Michaels and Joann's because I love the bright colors. Lionbrand said it takes awhile for these stores to "reset" their stock, but it should start to show up in September. Here's a link. Aren't the colors beautiful? I'm tired of pale colors for baby items.

http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/modernbaby.html


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh what a cute set mea! I love the elephant! Can we get that pattern source??


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Oh what a cute set mea! I love the elephant! Can we get that pattern source??


Here you go. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-baby-rattle-assortment


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I fall into the "I won't use it again" camp. I don't like the splitting that can occur and although it IS soft, and I have a front-loader washer which is much easier on clothes, my experience has been that the yarn ends up becoming fuzzy on the garment. I am using it up for rugs, cat rugs/baskets and adding it as a filler to make something thicker (ie slippers). I don't want to take all the time to make a complicated garment and then be disappointed when it "fuzzes" up!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I suggest that you get a skein or two and try it. It is sooo soft but does have drawbacks. I think most of my problems are due to the loose knit I'm using. It snags, it pulls out long strands, it splits, but I keep using it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Lovely to work with and wears well in my opinion!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love it for baby and kids clothes. It does tend to split. A knitter friend of mine suggested I try using a blunt needle tip (I usually use sharp lace tips) and it made all the difference for me. I have heard it's hell to crochet with because of the splitting, but I found it very easy to knit with when I used blunt needle tips. I think it's worth picking up a skein or two for you to try and see how you like it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have crocheted with it also. Not too bad. Same as knitting. It is a softly twisted yarn and that seems to be the issue with the splitting.

But it is my go-to for baby things, scarfs. Some hats.

Didn't like my shawl made from it. Not enough body.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

For baby garments, it is soft, but the babies get too warm inside all that fiber that does not breathe.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


I have that problem too.
Although it made a very nice slouchy hat. It slouched well


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm making a gradient baby blanket that requires 5 different colors. So far I've used 4 of the colors and every one has splitting problems and 8 to 10 inches of tangled yarn that I have to cut out (another end to weave in ) I'M DONE WITH THIS YARN.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Even with all the things this yarn does. It's still the softness that draws me back. I've made hats and scarves with it. The only scarf I can see often is one I made for my daughter. A Harry Potter black and yellow. It's holding up well after several years. I think it's around 5-6 years old. Dang I didn't realize I've been knitting that long already!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Splits terribly & has no body to the fabric, it's like a limp rag. Yes, it comes in lots of colors but there is better yarn out there!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate it. The colors are nice, but thatis the only good thing I can say. It splits, has a shine like a cheap suit. The yarn has no body and is limp and lifeless. There are many other yarns in this price range that are better. Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn is much better and our store has one whole aisle of wonderful colors. I'm not a fan of Red Heart either, but it is better than Simply Soft.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


I've purchased SS only once and agree with jobailey completely. Never again!


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Simply Soft because it is so soft. Recently, I've been disappointed with some of their yarn because it has bad spots. I wrote the company to complain but haven't received a response.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I love it. It knits up beautifully. It is a little softer than other acrylic yarns but makes up into baby things nicely.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I really like it!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mea said:


> I have been using Caron Simply Soft Light a lot this summer. It was so much softer than the Simply Soft and I am in love with the blue shade called Riviera. I used it for the items below.
> 
> I was frustrated with splitting in the beginning but it's not an issue anymore. I think I probably subconsciously adjusted my technique to avoid splitting...if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I've used it for a number of afghans. It works up well, washes and dries without fading.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mea said:


> I have been using Caron Simply Soft Light a lot this summer. It was so much softer than the Simply Soft and I am in love with the blue shade called Riviera. I used it for the items below.
> 
> I was frustrated with splitting in the beginning but it's not an issue anymore. I think I probably subconsciously adjusted my technique to avoid splitting...if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


This set is gorgeous. I'm looking at Red Heart Detroit at the moment - again because of the darker colours. Pastels won't work for this project. I can't find Simply Soft Light over here yet and will keep my eyes open for Modern Baby but don't expect it will get here for a while. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

As you can see, many different opinions. I'd suggest trying a skein and seeing for yourself. I find it very nice for certain things, and it IS soft. Happy knitting!


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

It's definitely a worsted-weight yarn (thicker than DK, thinner than Aran), so bear that in mind when selecting a suitable pattern for Caron Simply Soft. The skeins aren't quite as large as those for the Red Heart Super Saver I often use for charity crochet, but still have a lot of yardage/meterage. I've had some splitting problems with it, but they've been livable (probably would be worse if so much of what I crochet weren't granny squares); experimenting with different hook brands & materials might reveal which types of hooks would be less prone to trigger the splittiness. Lots of pretty colors, too!
Can't get Caron Simply Soft in my hometown, but single skeins are as close as the nearest Walmart, and North American crafters can get heavily-discounted project quantities from the Spinrite Yarn Factory Outlet "e-tent" (which doesn't help the OP in the UK, unfortunately). I will doubtless continue using it whenever I can get a good buy on it.


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


I agree.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Use it all the time , make baby blankets, never had on complaint about pills,or any bad results. It has a tendency to split now and then, but for tne price and end results I can put up with occasional split yarn


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I use it allot. It is very soft. But it does have a tendency to split. If you can deal with that it is a nice yarn.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

It's good yarn for afghans and baby things. Washes well, and is soft.

carol


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is pretty but hard to work with. Splits a lot.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty colors. Good for soft, drapey items like scarves or shawls. I haven't used it in years but I remember it not looking so good after a few washings.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate it


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have used it a few times and found it soft and the finished projects were fine, but it splits a lot while knitting. I don't pick it as a first choice because of that.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Harmonysunrise said:


> I use it allot. It is very soft. But it does have a tendency to split. If you can deal with that it is a nice yarn.


I use it quite a bit. Like another poster said, blunter needles and metal work best with this yarn. I use it for a lot of different things that require drape. It is nice to work with,


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

My friend made Lou Henry Hoover's double knit baby blanket using two shades of pink Simply Soft and it came out wonderfully soft with a beautiful drape.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I mad a lot of sweaters for my GC, love the softness but it tends to split.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I crochet, I love it. Soft, drapes well and has a soft sheen. Washer/Dryer friendly, use it mostly for shawls and baby items.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I love simply soft. I have used it alot. Washes great! Love working with it whether it is knitted or crochet. I have sometimes found knots in the yarn but then I also found many knots in Lion Brand yarns and Red Heart.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I use it a lot and love it. It's not expensive. Buy a skein and try it for yourself and see how YOU like it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like this yarn. Cheaply made. Poor quality. Don't like the way it feels in my hands.

Hazel


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


Ditto!
ICE


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Never had the problem of it splitting as others have indicated. I really like it. I am currently making my GD an afghan that has a lacy pattern in it and with the yarn being "thinner" than regular WW the lace pattern really pops out.
I really like the fact that the manufacturer puts out the colors so that there is a nice gentle difference in shades of the same color range. Makes for nice combinations.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Does split, and I find it kinda fuzzy. Some of the baby yarns seem better


----------



## sandywest (Aug 7, 2014)

I have used it for baby things and find that it has no body when done up and looks as though it has been washed to death from the start. I avoid it completely.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've used it successfully for baby clothes and blankets, chemo hats, shawls. Love the softness and color selection. That being said, it is not right for everything, for sure. Does not block, so edges that roll are just going to roll and not much you can do about it. But the softness can't be beat if that is more important than body structure.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I might add that I use my KnitPick Harmony needles and it does not split using sharp needles.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I used it when I crocheted my three mermaids that I posted a couple of weeks ago. Great colors but it does split. I would probably use it again but would just resign myself to the struggle of it splitting...


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes it is very soft - I bought some to make a baby blanket - after a few inches I realized I hated the yarn - its slick - has a sheen that I don't like - I took the rest back to the store and threw what I was using away - that's my experience - I avoid it like the plague - Karen Alabama usa


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it. I never had any of the issues people say. It washes and dries great and it is easy on your hands while using it. I think the ones who are complaining should have contacted the company and got replacements. Red Heart gave me way more than I lost. I had the kinda thick yarn, obviously can't remember the name of it of course, and I lost almost a whole skein to knots or huge changes of size of yarn from big to very thin. I got six in the mail from them.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh gosh! Love it or loathe it?? Getting to think it's not right for the project 
I need it for. I have never used 100% acrylic before and don't think I really want to. Back to the drawing board! This is for a request from a colleague who has many allergies though.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am using it. Now to make a sweater of my grandson. It does tend to split. But it is very soft and easy care. I find it splits more when I knit than crochet.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I use Caron Simmply Soft almost exclusively for toys. Knit with size 4 needles, it makes a tight fabric to stuff without showing through. It does have a tendency to split but if you use sharp needles and watch your stitches, it won`t be a problem.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I use it all the time, has a lot of colors available and is very soft. It does have a tendency to split so I am just careful when knitting or crocheting. It is listed as a worsted weight (4) does not feel as thick/heavy as other worsted weight I have used, so I always swatch before I start a project where gauge matters ie: sweater,coat.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

past said:


> I love Caron Simply Soft. It is very soft to work with and washes up nicely. I've used it for afghans, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't work very well for something that requires a stiff fabric such as when making toys.


 I use it when I make toys I just go to a smaller hook or needle to get a tighter stitch and adjust as need be.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


Same experience for me. I will never use it again....


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I use it a lot. Wonderful soft hand, works up well, washes well, and lasts forever.[/quote
> 
> i have just began using Simply Soft....it does have a splitting problem...but i like the colors and the softness enough to work around the problem.
> Blessings


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

love it, it's very soft, wears and washes well. The only problem is trying to crochet something that requires stiffness (it's not happening with this yarn) The colors are great and there is good yardage in a skein at an affordable price, what more could you ask for?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I use it a lot. Wonderful soft hand, works up well, washes well, and lasts forever.[/quote
> 
> i agree...
> i have just began using Simply Soft....it does have a splitting problem...but i like the colors and the softness enough to work around the problem.
> Blessings


----------



## Fesler (Jul 21, 2013)

Simply soft is wonderful in Swedish embroidery!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Soft and nice drape but I find it "icky" to work with.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

I love it and use it a lot


----------



## ElaineElrod (Mar 27, 2014)

I recently used this yarn to knit two baby car seat blankets. I had no problem with splitting, loved the feel on my hands and there is a sheen to the finished blankets.....white car seat blankets...I was very pleased. Hope my opinion helps you....HAPPY KNITTING!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I love Simply Soft. So many colors. I never had a problem with splitting and knotting.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

i do not care for this yarn! it feels kind of "plasticy" and squeeks on my needles sometimes. i much prefer vannas choice  or cascade 220, if i can find a good deal on it


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think this is a yarn you either hate or love. About half of the skeins I've bought (I've bought a lot) have knots. If there's more than one knot, I take it back to the store with no problem. It's not a yarn I would order on line because it's harder to return. It makes wonderful slouchy hats and hats for little ones because it is so soft. I've found it's not quite a worsted weight. It's a bit thinner than that. I will probably always knit with it because it is so soft and the price is right.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm definitely going to try it after reading all your opinions but not for this particular cowl. Going to go with King Cole cotton and bamboo mix. Many thanks indeed for all your input.


----------



## antchris (Jul 22, 2013)

I have used this yarn frequently. Living in the South, we do not, generally, have winters that necessitate or accommodate a lot of wool clothing and this works all year. It is also terrific for baby blankets  which seem to be one right after the other lately. The ease of working with it makes the work progress more quickly and that gives me more of a sense of accomplishment and encourages me to keep working. Plus the price is really better than most of the yarns I admire. Being a yarn junkie, thats a bonus.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

It's great for all purposes. If knitting an aluminum needle works best, if crocheting an alumnium , or plastic, or soft touch by clover works best.I have had very little splitting problem, unless my needle or hook size is too small.
It used to be my go to yarn for grandkids items, but I have to shop out of town or go on line to find it. Our Walmart has very little S S They carry mostly Lion Brand and Bernat


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It is splitty and is a thin worsted, closer to a DK I imagine, so gauge swatches are a must if you need something to be a certain size. But aside from that it's very nice for lightweight blankets or clothes. And it would work really well for light weight slouchy hats and has a very nice drape for scarves.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I find it's lighter than the rating on the band...here in the US they call it a 4 or medium weight...I think it knits thinner than that, but not quite DK weight.
It does split, but with a little extra attention you can get through that.
It is very soft, and it does have a slight halo. I'm taking a flier at it and using it for an afghan I'm making as a wedding present. 
So far, so good.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Never used Caron Simply Soft but it is now widely available in the UK with what look like some lovely vibrant colours. Is it indeed simply soft - what is your experience of this yarn please? So hard to choose online when sooo spoilt for choice these days! Would love to have your opinion please.


My experience: It is soft, and cushy, and nice for an acrylic yarn. However, the reason it is "soft" is because it is spun loosely, so it splits easily, and it pills like crazy!!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

It seems as if provokes strong feelings in most people, but divided right down the middle between those who like it and have no problems with it and others who hate it. There could be any number of reasons for difference. I am on the "like it" side of the fence; have used it (mostly for afghans and baby blankets) for years and years. It goes through the washer and dryer so nicely and as you noted comes in a large array of colors. Items knitted with it may never look like they are on their way to becoming an heirloom but it produces items that stand up to repeated use.



beanscene said:


> Never used Caron Simply Soft but it is now widely available in the UK with what look like some lovely vibrant colours. Is it indeed simply soft - what is your experience of this yarn please? So hard to choose online when sooo spoilt for choice these days! Would love to have your opinion please.


----------



## j.a.c. (Jun 6, 2014)

I use a larger size hook, to prevent spitting. I make things for children, blankets,hats, gloves, scarves.


----------



## k2p2ssk (Jan 12, 2014)

I use it a lot for many things but mostly baby clothes & blankets, scarves, and next to the skin tops/sweaters. It drapes beautifully.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I like it. I've seen many comments on splitting but, I have never had that problem. I do think it might be the needle that is used that is causing the yarn to split. I mostly use a bamboo needle.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I use it a lot. Wonderful soft hand, works up well, washes well, and lasts forever.


I agree have been using for kids clothes for several years now and the Light is great for AG doll clothes etc. Really takes the wear little girls who love to change their doll clothes as much as their own and still look great! Perfect for wash and wear kids stuff!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't be in a hurry because it splits. It's so soft and drapes well, so it's worth it.


----------



## bjc (Mar 11, 2013)

I love this yarn. Yes, it does sometimes want to split, but it really hasn't been a problem for me. I've made dozens of baby afghans with this yarn, and some people tell me their children are still using them 6 years later. I got tired of the light pastel colors for babies, and this yarn will give you many different color options. I do use a smaller needle when I make my afghans than the pattern calls for and just add an extra repeat or two of the pattern. I don't think I'd use it for a sweater as it might hang a little limply. Maybe by going down a needle size or two, that wouldn't happen. I've also used this for hats, and it's great for that as well.,


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 25, 2011)

I've made many infinity cowls with it and love it. The girls always comment on how cuddly it is. I've not had any trouble with it in any way and the colors are wonderful.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the feel of it, all the colors available but I do have some trouble with splitting.


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

I like it for sleep caps for chemo patients. Nice & warm for sleeping when patients heads are bare. Gave it to a friends husband & he said it was the best kind because of the softness & also wears it to walk the dog as it's warm.


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

I made a beautiful crocheted afghan for one of my gd's using a simply soft kit. It is beautiful and VERY SOFT. The only problem I had was that I can't seem to keep the ends woven in. I have fixed it several times and after a little while more ends are sticking out. I think that's because it is so smooth--almost silky in texture; it's slippery. The last time I fixed it, I sewed the ends done with thread. That seems to be working. I will NEVER use it again.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used it several times. It is 'soft' alright! But for some things it's perfect if you want something soft. Does split but on a knitting machine works up great! I personally prefer Paton's soft yarn. Better quality, if you can get it where you live.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I use it a lot and love it! Knits up smoothly, washes well and is very soft.

As to the comment that it splits while knitting, so do many other yarns and you just have to watch your knitting and it'll be fine.

Go for it!


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Love it! Beautiful colors, very soft. I've had no problems with splitting.


----------



## karent (Jul 29, 2014)

One of my favorite s


----------



## karent (Jul 29, 2014)

One of my favorite s


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I have used it in the past, but it does have a problem with splitting. It is called worsted weight, but is lighter than that. I don't use it any more, but instead go to Red Heart Soft, when I want a yarn of that caliber.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Beanscene: has anyone requested the cowl pattern that you showed? Sorry, I have just joined the thread and fell in love with the way the stripes undulated!!! Could you make it available, please?

As for Simply Soft - I have used it several times and enjoyed working with it since it didn't seem to have much of a splitting effect and the colors are so attractive. Have never found a knot in it.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Love it...have done many different articles with it....there are many brands that have knots in them...I've always contacted the company and they have replaced it without charge.


----------



## j.a.c. (Jun 6, 2014)

I am making a blanket now ....I have made one color in a square pattern, then adding another sq. in another color, until I've made a panel of 3 .....When I have 4 panels finished, I will sew them together. I should have 12 sq. for the complete blanket. I love this yarn. When I've used a J hook I have no problem with splitting.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Simply Soft is soft, yes it does split so use blunt tipped needles vs lace tipped. Or, if you have good old fashioned Boye needles with the concave tip, that works even better.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

justinjared said:


> I like it for the softness and colors. but it gives off fluff while knitting so that it is left on garment.


I agree and it does split when crochet. It is soft and lovely for baby blankets (but after all that work to find it pills is disappointing)


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I love to knit with it. It seems to loose its sheen after several washes. I would not knit a sweater with it. Lovely for scarfs, hats, mittens and toys.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been using "Simply Soft" for what seems like years and years for baby things and also for some children's things. I love it.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used it a lot. I have not really had a problem with splitting, but I tend to knit pretty loosely so that may be why. It is not great for all projects though because it has very little elasticity or "bounce". Great when you want something with some drape to it. And you're right...the colors!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I like it a lot - there are a lot of beautiful, vibrant colors, and it is very soft. Like some of the others have mentioned, it does split easily, so keep your pattern stitch simple.


----------



## cindy o (Jul 30, 2012)

I like it a lot. I use it mainly for baby and children's clothing. I use a size 8 needle. The colors are really pretty especially the variegated ones and very soft and silky feeling.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I love it and have not had the problems others are mentioning.I'll hopefully not in the future either.Hope you have good experience with it, it is so soft to work with .


----------



## Pit Bull Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

I use it frequently and love it. No problems here with splitting. It is soft, lovely colors and is pretty sturdy. I've made afghans, baby sweaters, etc. and liked the results. I agree with buying 1 skein, experimenting and then make up your mind. Easy on the wallet, too !


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Does split and too soft to give a nice garmet.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I try not to buy Caron Simply Soft yarn because of it splitting so much. It has a nice sheen, but because of the frustration of working with it, unless there is a color that I absolutely must have in it, I won't purchase it. I love the Red Heart Soft yarn. It does not split like the Caron yarn does. The Red Heart Soft does not have as many colors to choose from, but it is a very soft yarn and I have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

it does split easy


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I've used it for sweaters and hats for little ones. Very washable.


----------



## Chris1953 (Mar 14, 2014)

It's fine for small projects....hats, scarfs, baby things however, it does not have enough body to it to hold up to larger afghans, clothing, etc.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have used it several times while making baby items especially. I love the softness. There was some splitting but not bad for me. I too think you should buy a skein and just try it for yourself.


----------



## Janetk62 (Apr 27, 2011)

I mainly use it for baby things, blankets, sweaters, hats because of the colors and softness. However, I find that it splits which is annoying. Try it, and decide for yourself.


----------



## Myzoo4344 (Aug 18, 2014)

I use Caron Simply Soft as often as my patterns allow. Yes, it is really soft.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

past said:


> I love Caron Simply Soft. It is very soft to work with and washes up nicely. I've used it for afghans, sweaters, hats, scarves, etc. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't work very well for something that requires a stiff fabric such as when making toys.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've found it splits and works up a fuzz while still being knitted. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the softness and stitch definition but it does split easily


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I use it for items like cowls, hats, scarves, anything I am going to be loosely knitting with simple stitches. For anything tightly knitted like some slipper patterns I avoid it, (splitting) even though I love the colors. I'd also think twice about anything long that drapes (like a cardigan). At least when I knit with it the knit fabric seems limp. It might work for something short like a shrug.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice but yes,splitting.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I love it. It is soft, makes a wonderful afghan that drapes beautifully. It is becoming harder to find here in the United States. So they are sending it all to you. huh! Try it you will love it. Linda


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

I have used Simply Soft for several projects with wonderful success. The yarn is silky going over my needles and crochet hooks. Simply Soft is simply delightful to work with.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

The yarn and the colors are pretty but I don't like it. I have found that it splits very badly. I will not use it again.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jinx said:


> I hate it. It splits, hangs like a rag, and is much thinner than any other WW I have used. Yes, it has pretty colors. My opinion only.


I started out not liking it but kept buying it for the wonderful colors! Then I stated using wooden needles, blunter ends stopped a lot of splitting for me, a smaller needle size to correct too much drape and only had one skein shed. I used a razor on that and it washed fine. I like others too, but keep coming back to the shine and the colors for baby sweaters. Are we lucky or what to have so many choices!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like the yarn because of all the wonderful colors. Yes, it is a softer drape... and it does have a tendency to split but I use a sharp point (KnitPicks Harmony needles) and really don't have a problem. It is very soft. I also agree that it is a slightly smaller gauge than most worsted weights so I would recommend a swatch..... or go up one size in pattern. (I hate to swatch, but it is needed here.)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems to,me the splitting is not a flaw , it is just not a tight twist. I wonder for those of us who have less splitting trouble , do we put a bit of a twist on it the way we knit, adapting as one poster said?


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

I used it for a baby afghan. It turned out really well - very soft - but I was embarrassed when I saw how it looked after being laundered a number of times. It pilled like crazy. I haven't bought any since. Baby things need to be seriously washable, and this yarn evidently isn't.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I love it. It's a little splitty, but so many pretty yarns are. 
It has a slight luster, it's indeed soft, it's a reasonable price, it makes beautiful garments.


----------



## blondegram25 (Sep 27, 2012)

I use it alot. It makes up nicely, is durable and has great colors - BUT it does split, which can be a problem.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Love this yarn, but it does split, I am working with it now- making my daughter-in-law a sweater, it does knit up beautifully and the colors are very pretty, I am using knit picks harmony needles and find they do not split yarn as much as other needles if careful.... I try to be careful while knitting with it , eyeball the yarn really good before I slide the stitch off... so yeah - for the softness, colors. and price I do love this yarn & it does holds up well !I give it an 8 out of 10..... viddie


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I have used it and struggled with it splitting. I personally will never use it again. Oh plus one skien would have two or three knots in it!


Same for me.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering....

Some say it washes and dries beautifully and others find it pills terribly. Any idea why?

I ordered several skeins online to make an afghan and before I invest the rest of my life making it, I'd like to know if it will wash up well. It's for use in a nursing home, where it may need frequent washings.

Sue


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

I love it. Try it so you can judge for yourself. I have a wall of yarn and I choose it over most.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have used this brand for many items-sweaters, stocking caps, blankets and have never had a problem with it. I would not use sharp pointed needles that do not have a rounded edge (helps keep any splitting to a minimum). It worked well for cables, stockinette stitch and ribbing. It's a synthetic yarn so tends to look a bit fluffy (fuzzy), but I have not yet washed it so not too sure what it would look like afterward. Maybe try one skein for a cap, say and see how you like it. I know that it is one of the more economical yarns and is available in many nice colors, especially cream and a nice navy blue.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I love Caron's Simply Soft. I've made over 750 Chemo Caps with it and use it almost exclusively for the chemo caps. they are terrific. another I really like is Waverly by Bernat for chemo caps and for children's caps and 'lapghan's' that I make for the Nursing Home patients. Both yarns are great.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I have bought it and used it and had no problems with it at all.

I rather like this yarn. It is soft and wears well.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too have made items with Simply Soft. I don't recall having problems with splitting. I have found knots, but not too much. The colors are vibrant. I would also suggest you buy a skein and try it for yourself.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Susan Miller said:


> Just wondering....
> 
> Some say it washes and dries beautifully and others find it pills terribly. Any idea why?
> 
> ...


This is what I can't fathom either. Maybe most of us don't see our work after it has been washed a few times so we never know?? The cowl I'm planning is a lot of work if it's going to end up pilled. Then again I suppose you don't wash cowls that often!?


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Have not experienced any problems with Caron Simply Soft. Of course, the issues others refer to could be due to a number of reasons, like the needles used. or who knows what. Best way to determine that is to test it out yourself.... Have fun!


----------



## dropastitch (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay, it does split but I used it for crocheted baby blanket which worked out nicely and the blanket held up extremely well...so well in fact, the Mom asked me to make another for her second child. The first is still in great shape 3 years later. I do occasionally run into knot but they are few and far between. I have also knitted a hat and scarf out of it. Give a try on a small project and decide. I've learned to live with splitting.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

iris925 said:


> I enjoy using it and have used it for quite a few items. There aren't many yarns that do not have some things that various people object to when using them. If I were you I would purchase just one skein and make something small to test the yarn for your personal information.


I agree. I like it!


----------



## Joani (Mar 29, 2011)

I love using Simply Soft Yarn. I use it mainly for knitting or crocheting chemo hats for wounded veterans and friends that are struggling with cancer and have lost their hair. I especially like the variegated yarn as they sell the solid colors that are in the variegated yarn and you can make stripes in the hats that add personality to them. I do not have any trouble with splitting or shredding maybe because I use the bamboo knitting needles mainly.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Joani said:


> I love using Simply Soft Yarn. I use it mainly for knitting or crocheting chemo hats for wounded veterans and friends that are struggling with cancer and have lost their hair. I especially like the variegated yarn as they sell the solid colors that are in the variegated yarn and you can make stripes in the hats that add personality to them. I do not have any trouble with splitting or shredding maybe because I use the bamboo knitting needles mainly.


I'm in total agreement.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Splits. Skeins had main knots. I will not buy again.


----------



## EmmaClaire (Jul 24, 2014)

I have used this yarn quite a bit and while it is soft and washes well, I too have had skeins with several knots in them.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

There are as many opinions on this yarn as there are knitters. I hate it. Not only is it flimsy and cheap feeling, it splits and pills and has no body at all. The only thing it has going for it are the colors, but you can find just as lovely colors in other yarns that are much better and in the same price range. Check out I Love this Yarn at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> There are as many opinions on this yarn as there are knitters. I hate it. Not only is it flimsy and cheap feeling, it splits and pills and has no body at all. The only thing it has going for it are the colors, but you can find just as lovely colors in other yarns that are much better and in the same price range. Check out I Love this Yarn at Hobby Lobby.


I'm in the UK so don't have hobby lobby. But sure we have loads of great yarn so won't be trying this one just yet. Thanks for your input tho'


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the feel of this yarn. Cuddly. I haven't had any splitting. I'd like to suggest that you buy just one skein and try it on something small to see if you like it. If it splits change types of needles you use or size. I don't use small needles on this yarn as it is woven a little looser than others. As with any new yarn, I pay attention to how I am knitting at the beginning and eventually you'll settle in to your natural knitting. Regards....


----------



## EmmaClaire (Jul 24, 2014)

I have recently bought yarn from Hobby Lobby (I Love This Yarn and Crafters Secret) and I love both. They have great colors and it knits up with a nice soft feel to it.


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my "go to" yarn for baby & toddler projects. It is soft, machine wash & dry and keeps it's shape well. Too soft for older kids or adults. Never had a problem with splitting or knots.


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Never used Caron Simply Soft but it is now widely available in the UK with what look like some lovely vibrant colours. Is it indeed simply soft - what is your experience of this yarn please? So hard to choose online when sooo spoilt for choice these days! Would love to have your opinion please.


I've used Simply Soft for a number of gifts and for myself (I made a long wrap in a lovely salmony pink shade). The yarn is indeed soft and wonderful to work with.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I have decided to take everyone's advice and try Simply Soft for myself. So have cast on in gray a scarf for my husband. I like the pattern very much and the yarn is knitting up very nicely so far. No splitting and just using old fashioned aluminium needles. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-purl-ribbed-scarf
And it is indeed very soft!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Good, I hope you are pleased. Great for baby stuff, too.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Like the softness, like the colors, but I tried some scarves with it, and they have sort of a lifeless feel. Te sweater I did for my granddaughter did fine.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> Like the softness, like the colors, but I tried some scarves with it, and they have sort of a lifeless feel. Te sweater I did for my granddaughter did fine.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/purl-bee No Purl ribbed scarf.

Decided the only way to find out for myself was to try it, so cast on the above scarf for hubby. Loving the pattern and yes the yarn is soft, sort of, but absolutely no squidginess at all. Quite lifeless in fact as you say. Shame Purl Bee yarns are way out of my budget!! Drops yarn much softer and squidgier and very competitive prices.


----------

